# Thread move to General Relationship



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/family-parenting-forums/254849-husband-dislikes-my-parents.html

Hello, this poster would like her thread moved to General Relationship

Thanks


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

General relationship discussion?

Done! 

~ LL, community support


----------

